# Wasserkühler selbst fräsen



## cyberhofi (11. März 2009)

*Wasserkühler selbst fräsen*

Da meine Fräse jetzt da ist kanns ja sobald meine Rohmaterialien da sind losgehen und ich werd meine ersten eigenen Kühler bauen und testen.

Deshalb wollt ich fragen ob hier schonmal einer Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat...


Meine ersten Teile werden ein CPU Kühler und ein Spannungswandlerkühler für meine Grafikkarte sein (Meine Zotac Karte hat kein Referenzdesign)

Ich hab mal ein Bild von dem CPU Kühler angehangen, habes allerdings nur ganz schnell mit Sketchup gemacht da ich grad kein CAD Programm installiert habe. Der Wassereinlass soll in der Mitte sein, die Pins sind jeweils um eine Reihe versetzt (im Gegensatz zu den Kauf-Kühlern) um mehr Verwirblungen zu erzeugen. Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich ganz Ohr...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler selbst fräsen*

Sketchup reicht imho für sowas - aber bei deinem Entwurffallen mir zwei-drei Sachen auf
- das wird EXTREM aufwendig zu fräsen (halben mm geradeaus, dann neue richtung)
- du brauchst ser feine fräser (normalerweise würde man so schmale strukturen mit ner scheibe machen - aber das geht bei versatz nicht)
- du hast keine dichtung vorgesehen (wobei die natürlich auch im deckel liegen kann, den man für eine beurteilung auch kennen müsste)


----------



## Mexxim (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler selbst fräsen*

Also erstmal sehr schöne Idee .

Doch wäre auch zu beachten, das dieser Kühler einen sehr großen Wiederstand haben wird, womit er nicht überall einsetzbar ist. Bzw. halt auf High-flow auslegen, so dass der Kühler viel Druck bekommt .

Weiterhin...-> wenn in der Mitte der Einlass ist, wo ist der Auslass?... Wenn dieser neben dem einlass in irgend einer Richtung ist wäre das meiner meinung nach ungünstig, da dann ein nicht geringer teil an Fläche verloren geht. Ich würde die Ein-/Auslässe schräg versetzt in nähe der Löcher platzieren.

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## hyperionical (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler selbst fräsen*

Wie wäre es mit mehreren Auslässen, also der Einlass in der Mitte und entweder auf jeder Seite oder in den Ecken ein Auslass.
Das würde den notwendigen Druck verrigern und den Durchfluss erhöhen, außerdem würde so die Fläche optimal ausgenutzt.
Wie hoch sollen die "Kühlpins" eigentlich werden?


----------



## 4clocker (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler selbst fräsen*

Ich hab schonmal an nem Alu Klotz rum probiert mit nem HSS Fräßer. Trotzt niedriger Drehzahl hat`s ziemlich geschmiert, also hab ich die Idee gleich wieder beerdigt Ne Dichtung hatte ich auch nicht vorgesehn, wollte nen Plexi Deckel mit transparentem zwei Komponenten Harz drauf kleben.


----------



## Antijur (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler selbst fräsen*

warum niedrige drehzal bei nem kleinen fräser viel drehzal und wenig vroschub und gut kühlen ned vergessen dann gehts allerdings sollte man schon damit rechnen mindestens einmal ausschuss zu produzieren auserdem dauert es sehr lange


----------



## cyberhofi (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler selbst fräsen*

Die Dichtung hab ich schon mit eingeplant, allerdings hat Sketchup rumgesponnen als ich die mit in die Zeichnung machen wollte, mit ACAD geht das einfacher...

Den Versatz fräsen wird nicht so schlimm, da nur in eine Richtung Versatz ist, also kann ich quer zur Flussrichtung rillen fräsen und muss dann nur Stifte aus den Stegen machen.

Ich hab einen 1mm fräser hier den ich nehmen wollte, die Stifte sollen 3mm hoch sein, also hab ich rund 60mm² querschnitt was ungefähr Einem 8x1 Schlauch entspricht, also wird der Widerstand nur durch die winkel/verwirbelungen erzeugt...

Der Abfluss ist für die seiten Angedacht, ich hab noch ne Zeichnung des Mittelteils und des Deckels, die lad ich gleich mal mit hoch....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler selbst fräsen*

1mm ist im Vergleich zu modernen CPU-Kühlern eine recht grobe Struktur, damit wirst du keine überlegene Leistung hinbekommen.


----------



## Speed-E (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler selbst fräsen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - du brauchst ser feine fräser (normalerweise würde man so schmale strukturen mit ner scheibe machen - aber das geht bei versatz nicht)


Wie meinst du das mit dem Versatz?

Du kannst doch einen Scheibenfräser versätzen.

Vielleicht geht es mit einem 0,5mm HSS-Fräser. Kommt darauf an was deine Fräse an Drehzahl macht. Im zweifelsfall den Vorschub pro Zahn lassen und die Zustellung reduzieren so auf 0.25xD. Jedenfalls würde ich nach möglichkeit keinen spröden Vollhartmetal Schneidstoff nutzen.

Jedenfalls dauert es lange.


----------



## Klutten (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler selbst fräsen*

Die Idee ist schon mal ganz fein, allerdings muss ich mal die Tauglichkeit zum Fräsen anzweifeln. Ich bin seit ~18 Jahren in der Materie und designe momentan auch gerade Kühler und lasse sie per CFD durchrechnen, daher soll das jetzt nicht negativ klingen. Allerdings steht mir da glücklicherweise etwas moderneres Material (Fräsmaschine) zur Verfügung. Ich schreibe mal stichpunktartig, da es mir sonst zu lang wird.

- Die Kühlfinnen lassen sich so wie sie gezeichnet sind kaum fräsen (wegen dem Versatz).
- Ein 1mm-Fräser eignet sich nicht zum manuellen Fräsen, sondern reißt extrem schnell ab.
- Der Einlass über dem DIE wird in dieser Konstruktion nicht viel Wirkung zeigen.

Auch wenn ich hier nicht an einen Erfolg glaube, so wünsche ich dir doch viel Glück und freue mich, falls es doch ein Muster zu sehen gibt. 

Das ist doch deine Maschine, oder? 
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - WaKü ***Bilderthread***


----------



## Speed-E (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler selbst fräsen*

Ich Dummerchen, hab mich verguckt. Die Stege stehen ja garnicht in Reihe. Insofern muss ich meinen Vorrednern recht geben, das wird sich so nicht fräsen lassen.  Eine Möglichkeit wäre Senk-Erodieren, das wird aber teuer.
Setz die Inseln in Reihe dann geht es. Aber konventionell würde ich es nicht fräsen wollen, zumal die Maschine mit Sicherheit keine hohe Drehzahl mitmacht oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler selbst fräsen*



Speed-E schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit dem Versatz?
> 
> Du kannst doch einen Scheibenfräser versätzen.



Durch den Versatz hat er in einer Richtung nur 3mm Abstand von einem Pin zum nächsten - da kommt man mit ner Scheibe nicht ran.
Das es zumindest in einer Richtung gerade durchgeht, hab ich nicht gesehen - aber selbst dann dürften noch *schätz* 40-50 Druchbrüche pro Reihe und so 30 Reihen bei rauskommen. Also 120-150 Durchbrüche und für jeden muss der Freser einzelnen angesetzt werden...


----------



## Klutten (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler selbst fräsen*

Mit einem 1mm-Fräser lässt sich in der Tiefe nur etwa 0,1mm beim manuellen Fräsen zustellen, da er sonst durch die nicht kontinuierlichen Bewegungen sofort abreißt. Macht bei 3mm Tiefe nur gute 30 Durchgänge in dieser komplizierten Kontur. Ich wünsche viel Glück, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass man seine Zeit bis zur Rente auch sinnvoller nutzen kann. 

...man sollte ohne digitale Anzeige auch sehr gut im Kopfrechnen sein.


----------



## Speed-E (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler selbst fräsen*

Man sollte auch erwähnen das der Fräser max. 0.001mm Vorschub pro Zahn kriegt. Ausserdem wird er mit dem Fräser keine 3mm tief kommen, hab noch keinen in langer Ausführung gesehen. 

Ich lass mich jedoch weiterhin überraschen.

@ruyven: 
Du hast natürlich Recht, ich hatte nicht richtig hingesehen.  Mein Fehler.

P.S. Es ist schön sich etwas über fräsen (CNC) unterhalten zu können. Das lenkt etwas von der Kurzarbeit ab.


----------



## cyberhofi (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler selbst fräsen*

dass der Kühler keine Temperaturrekorde erzielen wird ist mir klar, für mich ist mehr der Weg das Ziel.

die Fräse macht 20000 Umdrehuen, ich denke wenn ich nicht allzu viel zustelle recht das...

Allerdings bin ich grad im Krankenhaus, da ich mir gestern den Daumen (An nem Blech von nem CD-Laufwerk so blöd aufeschnitten hab, dass ne sehne zur hälfte und ein Nerv ganz durchtrennt wurde...
Tja, und da bin ich jetz nur mitm Handy im inet um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben


----------



## Speed-E (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler selbst fräsen*



cyberhofi schrieb:


> dass der Kühler keine Temperaturrekorde erzielen wird ist mir klar, für mich ist mehr der Weg das Ziel.



Nun das würde ich nicht behaupten, ich könnte mir schon vorstellen das er einiges an Kühlleistung zu bieten hat. Es ging lediglich um die Fertigung, wegen der extravaganten Anornung der Stege. 

P.S. Gute Besserung.


----------



## cyberhofi (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler selbst fräsen*

naja, man kanns ja probiern, jedenfalls hab ich dann ne struktur dies nicht zu kaufen gibt weil se unbezahlbar wäre...

zuerst bau ich sowieso den spannungswandlerkühler, da ich den brauch und er wesentlich unkomplizierter ist...

Zu dem Senkerodieren: Die Elektrode muss doch auch erstmal gefräst werden, da hat man doch bei ner auflage von einem stück keinen vorteil. Die kanäle könnte man zwar dünner machen aber die stegbreite is dann mindestens fräserdurchmesser


----------



## Klutten (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler selbst fräsen*

Dir erst mal gute Besserung. 

Senkerodieren kann man getrost außen vor lassen. Eine Elektrode mit so feinen Strukturen brennt innerhalb kürzester Zeit ab und auch die Materialkombination Kupfer/Kupfer grenzt ans Unmögliche. Hier wird wohl der Einsatz von Graphit oder noch höherwertigem Material (mit Wolfram) nötig sein. Ein Einsatz, den man niemals wieder wett machen kann.

Für feine Strukturen sind nach wie vor Scheibenfräser erste Wahl, die mit Abstandshaltern angeordnet, am Besten das Fräsen der ganzen Fläche in einem Durchgang ermöglichen, da sich sonst immer etwas wegdrückt und Fräser sowie Material Schaden nehmen werden.


----------



## cyberhofi (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühler selbst fräsen*

So ich bin wieder heim, kann aber mit der Hand nix machen, das wird mich aber nicht vom fräsen abhalten *g*


----------

